

Show HN: your personal, self-built productivity tool - westiseast

Care to share a screenshot and the 'killer feature' of any of your personal, self-built productivity tools? eg. I made my own calendar and money-tracker last year - there are no other users, it makes no money, I have no plans to make it public, but it holds my life together :)<p>http://i.imgur.com/h2keJDg.png
GREAT BECAUSE... it tells me how much I'm going to get paid this month.<p><i></i> Absolutely no ulterior motive here (ie. I'm not canvassing opinions for a productivity app startup or anything), just interested. <i></i>
======
houshuang
Here are a bunch of screenshots of my self-built academic productivity system
- focused on reading PDFs, taking notes, extracting to a wiki, working on
notes etc. <http://reganmian.net/wiki/researchr:screenshots>

~~~
ankitml
This is supercool. You mind sharing the system?

~~~
houshuang
It's all open source (although a bitch to install - help or ideas appreciate):
<http://github.com/houshuang/folders2web>

------
swanson
More of an anti-productivity tool, but I built a small app to manage my TV
watching queue because I wasn't happy with any of the 5+ alternatives I tried.

<http://www.queuerunner.com/>

<https://github.com/swanson/queue-runner>

The "Killer Feature" is really the lack of features: all the other tv episode
tracking guides have a bunch of Social crap, cover art, or lacked a unified
queue. All I wanted was a single queue of episodes that automatically gets
added to when new stuff airs.

~~~
timtamboy63
Awesome, any chance you can sare the APIs you used?

~~~
swanson
Sure - it uses the TraktTv API (<http://trakt.tv/api-docs>) which I believe is
based on the TheTVDB. I picked that one because it had JSON (TheTVDB uses XML
and you have to request a key).

I run a cron job that polls the API once a day to check for new episodes.

Here's the code: [https://github.com/swanson/queue-
runner/blob/master/app/doma...](https://github.com/swanson/queue-
runner/blob/master/app/domain/trakt_tv.rb)

------
avalore
A small web app, with Chrome extension, that I use for managing sets of
checklists. The checklists are for jobs I don't do every day but still semi-
regularly, so it's handy to make sure I'm not missing a step without visiting
stackoverflow, etc.

[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1965035/Screen%20Shot%202013-02-13%...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1965035/Screen%20Shot%202013-02-13%20at%2016.09.59.png)

[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1965035/Screen%20Shot%202013-02-13%...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1965035/Screen%20Shot%202013-02-13%20at%2016.10.58.png)

------
tectonic
Huginn is a system of event pipelines, kind of like Yahoo! Pipes, that I use
to monitor events of interest in the world.

<http://cl.ly/image/1e3C053r1713>

<http://cl.ly/image/3a3X1J401d0i>

~~~
betobetico
Can you share huginnn?

~~~
tectonic
I may open source it soon. Still trying to decide where to take it.

------
bjourne
TfsHandy: <https://github.com/bjourne/TfsHandy>

It syntax highlights some Team Foundation Server commands output and makes it
more pleasant to work with in Powershell.

------
timtamboy63
<https://github.com/chintanparikh/TimeTracker>

Tracks time spent inside each branch of a git repo

------
QuantumGuy
Mind sharing your product with me, I would really like the chance to use it?

